# Lower ball joint/outer tie rod



## renegadmonk (Jun 13, 2009)

My dad has a 2000 maxima......he has a left lower ball joint and outter tie rod. From what i am seeing online and what they are selling at the parts store....dealers included, it seems you can replace the ball joint or replace the arm which has the ball joint...which is it? The dealer says you have to replace the whole lower arm but a part store told my dad he can buy the ball joint alone. 
I have a Honda and i know if you have to change the upper ball joints you have to buy the whole A arm. Not sure about the Nissan lower arms. Can anyone clear this up?


----------

